# Thanks LilyCD, you gave great advice!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad that is working for you. And yes going home is often the easier leg of the journey. Going out means heading for something fun (or at least usually it does).


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Excitement can't be trained out but dogs and children can be distracted from it (by something else exiting LOL)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Excitement can't be trained out but dogs and children can be distracted from it (by something else exiting LOL)



Which she still would want to run towards lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

By the way LilyCD, Timi says that she wants a play date with Peeves - she fell madly in love with a GSD puppy that we met on our walk today. 
I fear that she is going to be gravely disappointed when she sees what I am bringing home for her to play with in a couple of weeks lol!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peeves actually really likes small dogs and is pretty good with them. It is bratty teenagers who get under his skin these days.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I will have to try this with Toby:
"_train Timi to stay by my side at home to help with loose lead walking"_

I was just taught something by Toby this morning. On the walk only a few blocks away he sat down and didn't want to move. I looked down the street and saw construction going on. I started back home and he happily got up to follow.

A block away from home he sat again. I looked and saw a good pile of fencing neatly piled at the curb for pick up...I crossed the street away from the pile and he came willingly...and yes, the walk home typically is very nice!! 

The first leg of the walk...going to is a *struggle* to say the least!! Ugggg!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aovCEY7-27I


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Myleen I hate to say it but you let Toby dictate the terms of the walk. You want to make sure you are in charge at all times.

I will give you a pass about the construction, but the fencing at the curb offered a perfect chance to show Toby that you will safely guide him past things that make him uneasy. When Lily was very young there was a house with a very unbalanced GSD that would bark and lunge at either the front storm door, the picture window at the living room or from the backyard deck from where he could see over the fence. Lily hated going past this house and would dig her heels in. I used praise and treats to help her move past it. Gradually I faded the treats and then the praise as she learned that I wasn't making her do anything dangerous. As she gained confidence the crazy behavior of the GSD dropped off too. She got very good at sending him calming signals.

So next time there is sillly stuff out at the curb use it as a teachable moment.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Myleen I hate to say it but you let Toby dictate the terms of the walk. You want to make sure you are in charge at all times.
> 
> I will give you a pass about the construction, but the fencing at the curb offered a perfect chance to show Toby that you will safely guide him past things that make him uneasy. When Lily was very young there was a house with a very unbalanced GSD that would bark and lunge at either the front storm door, the picture window at the living room or from the backyard deck from where he could see over the fence. Lily hated going past this house and would dig her heels in. I used praise and treats to help her move past it. Gradually I faded the treats and then the praise as she learned that I wasn't making her do anything dangerous. As she gained confidence the crazy behavior of the GSD dropped off too. She got very good at sending him calming signals.
> 
> So next time there is sillly stuff out at the curb use it as a teachable moment.


lily cd re considered yourself hugged again!!! :hug: This is good to know and I will do exactly that on our next walk!!! 

We are just now learning sit by your side in our class. Your advise for Tiny Poodles to train Timi to stay by her side at home is on our agenda. 
(Toby crosses left to right, where ever he wants...pulls, sniffs...stops, sniffs...stops...then ahead, pulls... you get the idea, haha))


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle used to be terrified of a bullmastiff that barked at her. I walked her past the barking dog over and over, offering treats, praise and reassurance. And now Noelle just glances at the dog and smiles at me. So, that was great advice for us, too, Lily CD.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Myleen said:


> lily cd re considered yourself hugged again!!! :hug: This is good to know and I will do exactly that on our next walk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, just keep treat in your pocket, walk around and encourage them to stay at your side, treat when they are in the perfect spot, treat again as they stay in that spot as you walk, do it a bunch and then start to extend the time between treats. He will just learn that that is the sweet spot to be when walking with Mom, leash or not.
Just a brilliant idea LilyCD!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When we walk for pleasure all I care about is that whoever is with me isn't pulling on the leash like a freight train. If the leash is loose they can be at my left or right side, or in front of or behind me. If a heavy distraction comes into view they know that if I say "get close" it means be at heel or close to it on my left or if I say "side" it means to be next to me on my right side. A pleasure walk should be for checking the pee mail, adding your own messages and smelling the flowers.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> When we walk for pleasure all I care about is that whoever is with me isn't pulling on the leash like a freight train. If the leash is loose they can be at my left or right side, or in front of or behind me. If a heavy distraction comes into view they know that if I say "get close" it means be at heel or close to it on my left or if I say "side" it means to be next to me on my right side. A pleasure walk should be for checking the pee mail, adding your own messages and smelling the flowers.



Yes, there is room for Timi to be at heal maybe 50% of the time on walks around here at best. Most of the time we are both dodging people and obstacles, so all I can ask from her is not to pull.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most people never need proper heeling, just loose leash walking. In my book, heeling is an obedience exercise to be reserved for performance obedience training and trialing.

Here is a video of a standard poodle heeling for utility. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsykiysHKRU

I would never expect that on a fun walk, there I only expect a check in along the way.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I can see how training a solid heads up heel like that could be useful in situations where you briefly want your dog to pay super close attention to you, like crossing a busy road. But, for a normal walk, that's hard work for the dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I can see how training a solid heads up heel like that could be useful in situations where you briefly want your dog to pay super close attention to you, like crossing a busy road. But, for a normal walk, that's hard work for the dog.



Yes it is, which is why just having the dog check in by looking up when they feel they need to or when you want them to by either calling their name or giving a look up order is fine for 99% of people, 99% of the time.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I have started treating Noelle on walks only when she offers eye contact. Needless to say, she gives lots of eye contact. Introducing penalty yards, where the harder she pulls, the further away she gets from her goal has helpd a whole lot, too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I remember you talking about the penalty yards strategy Click-N-Treat. That was very clever. And it sure is amazing how much they want to look at you when they think there will be a treat. Many people will use strips of string cheese held dangling over their lower lip as a way to get heads up.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Though I will say it is harder to do the eye contact on the little ones - last week I almost walked head on into a pulling pit bull while I had my head bent down making eye contact with Timi!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I noticed the same thing walking our little Boston Terrier, Francis. Francis is so little, she can walk under Noelle. So, yeah, I get the weird head positions you need to do to see their eyes all the way down there. Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Penalty Yards has completely transformed our walks, LilyCD. Standing still and being a tree did not work. Noelle kept straining her neck on the leash, or worse, deciding to strain in a 360 degree circle. 

For those of you who don't know what Penalty Yards are, think American football. Someone messes up, they get sent farther away from the goal. In dog walking, penalty yards are for pulling on the leash.

The set up:

Place pile of treats on the sidewalk. Then get your dog. Toss a treat in the direction of your treat pile. Walk the dog toward the pile of treats. Straining = turning around and going back to the starting point. It might take 4 tries. It might take 400. But, do not let the dog drag you to the treat pile. Loose leash walk all the way to the treat pile together, and throw a happy celebration. 

Repeat, repeat.

Use objects of desire in the real world the same way. Wanna sniff that hydrant? Awesome. We're gonna start at this here apple tree and walk toward the hydrant together. You pulled, you lose, march the dog back to the tree. Repeat until the dog walks on a loose leash with you to the hydrant.

Standing next to the hydrant, asking your dog how good it smells, and praising for finding such an interesting thing to smell, is optional. 

If the dog wants to meet a nice person, the same rules apply. You may get some odd looks from people, or you might discover some friendly neighbors who appreciate that you're taking the time to train your dog.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Click-N-Treat,
This is really neat!!!! 

lily cd,
Your "Heads Up Healing" video is awesome! 

I have a LONG WAY TO GO in training Toby LOTS of things. It is amazing all 
the things _you all_ share with us!

On our walk yesterday Toby again sat on the side walk not wanting to move forward. Looking up I saw a large sofa set out on the curb for pick up. Treat in hand I guided him past the sofa with very little resistance. On the way back he moved away from it a little but he did not stop!  

As a newbie sometimes I feel overwhelmed by all of the things I want to teach Toby,... but I take a deep breath and keep saying...Baby steps.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Myleen that video is one I searched for on YouTube. It isn't me and Lily. Since I didn't teach her heads up heeling when she was young I will never have quite such great heeling with her. Javelin might get there though.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

My goals for Toby are ... first get through puppy classes, ... teach the things you *need* first. I had a very bad start with getting INTO a puppy class!

So far Toby has only had 4 sessions and he is 5 months old already! Our trainer again canceled another session (next week). For a 6 week session so far she canceled and rescheduled 3 of the sessions!!!!!  Seriously I think they ought to get a substitute for her.

I met a very nice lady with a TP who wants me to sign up for the second stage of puppy classes at this same place with the same trainer. As much as I like this lady and am happy Toby has a "friend" (TP= Tess who is adorable!!") I plan on going somewhere else. 

OK, now to end on a positive thought, lol ... Toby and I are going on a walk! (Sure am happy it is nice outside and not as hot/humid as last week!!)

Thanks again everyone for sharing!


----------

